# Micron rating on Mann filter for Mk5 Rabbit?



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

Was curious if anyone knew what the micron rating was for the Mann filter in the Mk5 Rabbit cartridge type filter. Last oil change I went to O-reily's and bought a Wix filter, instead of driving farther to dealership. Its construction was different than the Mann filter.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5 to 18 microns, according to Mann's website


----------

